# Leopard Geckos



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

If you own a leopard gecko would you mind to help me as planning for one. Have done lots of reading and research but would really appreciate input on products considering and any other helpful tips on care. Wasn't sure which heat pad the best. Looking into caves for humid hide as well as cool hide. Would appreciate tips on themometers. How many. Humidity gages etc. Here are pictures of products considering. Thank you!


----------

